# Mounting a 8.5' snow plow on a Ford Skiploader



## Diesel_brad (Sep 20, 2010)

Some of you may not be familiar with the term skip loader. It is Backhoe with no hoe, just a front end loader.

Ok, now with that said. I have a Ford 260c(60hp 4wd). I am "just" a homeowner but I do my drive and 2 neighbors. I have been doing the 3 drives with my 04 Ford ranger with a 7.4 western uni-mount and it works well. But I am putting a 4 cyl cummins in the ranger in the springs and it will be too much for the front suspension w the plow and the diesel. So the plow is going.

Now back to the reason for the thread..

I have made a skid steer quick attach on the from of my 260c(just like bobcat). I have a "snow" bucket, rock bucket, and a set of forks. This year I have started on adapting an old Wester hard-mount 8.5 to a quick attach plate. I actual have it all mounted. BUT I am not liking how far it sticks out. it is almost 4' beyond the tip of the loader. I would like to bring it closer to the machine But I am not quite sure how.

Also I have a chain mounted so the blade can float, but for back dragging(In front of 4 garages) I would like some way to have down pressure...Suggestions there as well?

Tractor in question((now has matching rear tires and cab will be going on in the spring)


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Have you given any thought to what the torque of the 4bt is going to do to your drivetrain on the Ranger? If you were to also upgrade suspension and drivetrain you could continue to use it for plowing.

Here's some ideas to do what you want with the plow on the tractor.

For reducing the amount the plow sticks oot you can make a "A" frame that has the frame at 45*<>. You can probably pull it in a foot or so depending on the angle you choose. Another option is move the "2"pin mounts forward allow the "A" frame to go under the QD Plate

For down pressure you can make a positive stop that kisses oof on the QD Plate, you'll want to reinforce the QD plate so it doesn't get tweaked from too mulch down pressure. I'd also suggest were the stop and QD Plate kiss off you use round stock so no matter what the position the loader is in the stop kisses oof.


----------



## Diesel_brad (Sep 20, 2010)

BUFF;2117694 said:


> Have you given any thought to what the torque of the 4bt is going to do to your drivetrain on the Ranger? If you were to also upgrade suspension and drivetrain you could continue to use it for plowing.
> 
> Here's some ideas to do what you want with the plow on the tractor.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the input. I have already ditched the torsion bar suspension in favor of coil over shocks with 800lb springs. It handles the plow well now, but with the added 400lbs of the cummins it is Not going to like it.

I was thinking about welding some heavy wall 2x4 forward on the A-frame to allow 2 ne mounting points, I was just worried about the rest of the A frame hanging back, but I guess that shouldn't hurt anything.

I was thinking about using some big rubber bumpers off a tractor trailer. That way I could roll the bucket forward and it would hit the rubber for a slight cusion


----------



## R75419 (Feb 11, 2012)

I would recommend mounting that plow on a three point and using it in conjunction with your snow bucket. You won't have to worry about backdragging and when you push your piles into the lawn in reverse the cutting edge will not rip up sod. The plow can still trip if you hit cracks etc. The bucket on the front is still available to pile the snow higher if need be. The only drawback would be no wind rowing. If your skip loader had rear scvs you could make it angle pretty easy.


----------



## R75419 (Feb 11, 2012)

Is yours a 4x4? If not you may really want to think on the pull plow idea as it will provide much better traction as opposed to having the added weight in the front.


----------



## Diesel_brad (Sep 20, 2010)

R75419;2118313 said:


> Is yours a 4x4? If not you may really want to think on the pull plow idea as it will provide much better traction as opposed to having the added weight in the front.


YES, mine is 4wd. I also have a 8' 3pt blade as well. But I am sick of having to always turn around.

I bought some 2"x3"x1/4" square tubing today, along with some 2"x3/4" flat stock. I am in the process of welding a 24" piece of the 2"x3" tubing right behind where the plow pivots. Then I will weld the 2"x3/4" flat stock on for some new ears to pin to the SSQA plate( I already have the 1-1/16" hole drilled). It looks like it will shorten the setup by almost 2'


----------



## jomama45 (Dec 25, 2008)

Not the greatest picture, but heres' one of mine. Allows for float with the chain, down pressure when curled forward, which also serves as a nice stop for storage. There's a 1" piece of rubber on top of the stop.


----------

